# What's wrong with this?



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Did an inspection in town today and someone put this together. I like the look but??


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Those gate valves are not serviceable. Where's the areator, gpm limiter, why is that top not water resistant, who said that light could be installed so low. Etc?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If the gap between the well let's say sink and faucet is code and the water can be limited let's say at the stops under the sink I would say it fine that is what a bridge faucet is in a simple version. Looks cool


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

its not lead free? not enough pipe dope slopped all over the threads?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> If the gap between the well let's say sink and faucet is code and the water can be limited let's say at the stops under the sink I would say it fine that is what a bridge faucet is in a simple version. Looks cool


 Closing the stops will produce water hammer.
I was gonna say I didn't know you could SOLDER THREADED BRASS Hahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking, not lead free , no gpm limiter. Our state has product acceptance list for plumbing and gas fixture , and appliance. I'm sure the faucet and sink are not on there. On a side note, lights were not installed yet, just sitting there. I failed the job anyways, going to call plumber and ask what the heck he was thinking.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Inexpensive. Functional. Sufficient gpm. Off grid look. Cool. Hope it doesn't need to meet some arbitrary (upc/ipc) mandates.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Did an inspection in town today and someone put this together. I like the look but??
> View attachment 49513
> View attachment 49521
> View attachment 49529


what did he do under the sink?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a 1 1/2 " bar sink strainer with a brass tailpiece and trap adapter ( desanco ) all rigged up. It's cool but I can't pass it


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lot of time spent on that sink. Hopefully the plumber can up sell them a expensive brand name faucet. Somebody did a nice job cutting the wood to match the curves on the metal panel.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Res or comm ?
If comm, not ADA compliant (lever handles, reach from seated person?)
If lead free brass, is spout fixed? If not, ez to vandalize...just remove 90. Or cap the spout and leave valves open...then remove handles lol
Thread on end of spout? I just cut my thumb tip on sharp brass nipple thread today (only one drop of blood tho 
Creative tho.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

@plum advise the homeowner or plumber that with a simple Google search they can find cool looking faucets.

Here's a photo of a copper faucet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whitehaus...:thumbup::laughing:
Now there is some good 'ol West Haven, CT Foo Foo Faucets.....

Let me tell you a little story about them....:laughing:

As I stand in front of their building on Route 1 in West Haven, CT I look across the street at what appears to be a small plumbing supply house....

This little supply house is always busy with about 5 guys going full tilt behind the counter and probably another 4 or 5 salespeople working the showroom... If they don't have what you need in stock you are in deep trouble because there might be a handful of places nationwide left to check...

But what you don't realize until you get inside is how big that building is, and even then until they send you around the corner to get your water heater you then realize you were in the Penthouse of a huge 3 story warehouse built into a hillside...:laughing:

That tree you are looking at behind the parking lot is actually a tree top, and you don't want to jump that curb with your truck... :laughing::no:

Well anyway...
Back to Whitehaus...
Lets think about that name....

The House Brand of White's Plumbing Supply.....:laughing:
Yea they sell Toto, Grohe, KWC, Hansa and all the others...
But we have Whitehaus too....:thumbup:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Like this is new. I had 2 showers built the same way in my garage and old outhouse. I think it is awesome. if somebody put a fancy piece of metal around it and made it brush nickel, then faked a upc stamp and best yet sold it for $1374.00. Then it would be fine and a piece of quality plumbing.:thumbsup:

Truly the only thing I don't like is the chance for standing water in the wash tub. 

at least it took a person with some skill to put that together, plumber or not


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> Like this is new. I had 2 showers built the same way in my garage and old outhouse. I think it is awesome. if somebody put a fancy piece of metal around it and made it brush nickel, then faked a upc stamp and best yet sold it for $1374.00. Then it would be fine and a piece of quality plumbing.:thumbsup:
> 
> Truly the only thing I don't like is the chance for standing water in the wash tub.
> 
> at least it took a person with some skill to put that together, plumber or not



While I agree with you and myself like the whole idea, I still have to do my job as an inspector. I'm going to have to send them for a variant through the state and let them make the final call


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> While I agree with you and myself like the whole idea, I still have to do my job as an inspector. I'm going to have to send them for a variant through the state and let them make the final call


 we know it has to be lead free, I bet other than that they may let it go. I hope so. what about water restriction? is that required on a lav?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't think the state is going to let the faucet or sink go.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I don't think the state is going to let the faucet or sink go.


I would put in some China made sink and Faucet, call for inspection, pass, then put it right back in.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats lead free brass, what's the difference tween that and a mop sink faucet


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thats lead free brass, what's the difference tween that and a mop sink faucet


looks nothing more.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I would put in some China made sink and Faucet, call for inspection, pass, then put it right back in.



I can guarantee that's what's going to happen.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thats lead free brass, what's the difference tween that and a mop sink faucet



Prove to me that it is, some of the nipples look like ref brass to me. Again my state has a product acceptance list that I have to adhere to.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> what's the difference tween that and a mop sink faucet


It's missing a vacuum breaker. Since the spout nipple can adapted to a hose
thread, a hose can be placed on the end of it, ergo the need for a VB.
That said, you probably could rig up a VB by turning the tee upward, etc.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's coming out


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

He just gonna put it back after inspections, tell him to give you $100 and you'll close your eyes!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> He just gonna put it back after inspections, tell him to give you $100 and you'll close your eyes!



Now I just took my state ethics exam last week and passed I think that was on the test , bribe comes to mind for the answer. Hell no, I like my job. We all know after I leave after the correct sink gets installed and inspected the old set up is going back in. I'll do the re inspection take an after pic along with the before pic, stick it in the file and I'm done. I did my job.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> It's missing a vacuum breaker. Since the spout nipple can adapted to a hose
> thread, a hose can be placed on the end of it, ergo the need for a VB.
> That said, you probably could rig up a VB by turning the tee upward, etc.


 I have adaptors that go from areator threads to hose bib threads, so I dont think they should shoot it down for haveing IP threads. 

Im not being aurguementative, its a fun discution. 

It is simple, old fashioned, very functional, took more skill than a simple faucet install, CHEEP, and hopefully the guy charged as much as the most expensive Grohe faucet:thumbsup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm guessing that's not an approved plumbing fixture.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

This is where the inspector should have the power to decide whether it is a safe/functional instal.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow ... for a second, I thought you came here and started inspecting. Reminds me of the one that I put together many months ago, came here about a 1/2" npt aerator.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> This is where the inspector should have the power to decide whether it is a safe/functional instal.



And that's what I did, it's not safe. Last time I checked there is a lead law, right?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Up until last year, there was no lead law. Does that mean the 99.9% of faucets that were installed prior are unsafe?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> Up until last year, there was no lead law. Does that mean the 99.9% of faucets that were installed prior are unsafe?



Not the point, this installed after the the law was passed. There is young children in the home. My job is code enforcement and I'm doing my job. On a side note and I said it before, I actually like what they did, BUT I have to do my job


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

@plumdrum if the homeowner could prove that it was all lead free would it fall under a MA compliant faucet?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

No, it must meet the boards product acceptance list.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> No, it must meet the boards product acceptance list.


Might as well show them this...

http://license.reg.state.ma.us/pubLic/pl_products/pb_pre_form.asp


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Might as well show them this...
> 
> 
> 
> http://license.reg.state.ma.us/pubLic/pl_products/pb_pre_form.asp



Lol, it's a long list, but yes, thx red. Have at it boys


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Upon homeowner proving the valves and nipples and fittings were in fact lead free, say as evidenced by home desperate receipt of purchase, could not the assembly of LF plumbing products be then accepted? With perhaps the addition of a flow-limiting aerator. 

So, of course this assembly of parts wouldn't be listed on the accepted products list as a "custom made faucet", but I did see some custom concrete sinks, etc listed. - 0 - flexibility on this residential "faucet"? Just curious... I think u do a fine job, by what i read.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

They need to go for a variance through the state plumbing board


----------



## ClassicPlumbing (Aug 5, 2014)

Am I wrong, or doesn't there have to be a mixing valve in the middle? I thought that was required.


----------

